# Marble Angel Question.



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi.
I just bought a baby marble angel a few weeks ago and I was just wondering how long it will take for it to grow? Its not very important i know but i was just wondering.


----------



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

Angels will grow up real quick..if you want them to..
Feed them small amounts several times a day and the bigger the tank faster and bigger they will grow..


----------



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

Silver PearlScale


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok ok so I have mine in a 20 gallon (the petstore clerk said it would do fine in a 20 gal) so how big do u think it will get? The clerk said the size of my hand but i dont beleive her.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, it can get the size of your hand. It will grow faster with warmer water 80F and frequent water changes. You can keep a pair in 20H, I might get 3 more, and get rid of two once they pair off.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks alot! i wanted to know cuz hes kinda hard to see when hes small cuz i have a big rock in my tank that he likes to hide behind.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Heres my angel(with my other fish)
And by the way...Nice fish, Anger Breeder!


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

oops they didnt work.
Sorry


----------



## 1of2 (Apr 12, 2006)

http://members.cox.net/damiller/zebra2.jpg


----------

